# Hello from NYC



## jothenis (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi! Jon here, longtime reader, first-time poster, currently based in New York City. I'm working on various projects related to art, sound, music, and the moving image. Have been doing music in some form or other since childhood, though mostly not professionally. More or less obsessed with sounds in all their splendid diversity, much to the chagrin of my SSD and my wallet. V.I. Control has been really helpful for assessing sample libraries: I'm grateful to have everyone's stories and opinions as a resource. Always interested in learning more about orchestration, innovative/unique synthesis & audio processing techniques, synaesthesia, and the incredible things people are working on. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2021)

jothenis said:


> Hi! Jon here, longtime reader, first-time poster, currently based in New York City. I'm working on various projects related to art, sound, music, and the moving image. Have been doing music in some form or other since childhood, though mostly not professionally. More or less obsessed with sounds in all their splendid diversity, much to the chagrin of my SSD and my wallet. V.I. Control has been really helpful for assessing sample libraries: I'm grateful to have everyone's stories and opinions as a resource. Always interested in learning more about orchestration, innovative/unique synthesis & audio processing techniques, synaesthesia, and the incredible things people are working on. Thanks!


Good to have you here Jon. I have found this to be a good forum, with friendly and helpful people. I have already benefited from some advice others have offered. Welcome!


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 3, 2021)

Greetings, @jothenis--it is great to have you officially aboard.


jothenis said:


> [. . .] More or less obsessed with sounds in all their splendid diversity, much to the chagrin of my SSD and my wallet. . .


Based on this statement, I can already tell that you're going to fit right in 
Have fun!


----------



## Pier-V (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi @jothenis , really happy to have you on board!


jothenis said:


> Have been doing music in some form or other since childhood, though mostly not professionally.


That never really stopped anyone here! You'll feel at home very soon, trust me!
By the way, passion=good, obsession=even better 
See you around!


----------



## jothenis (Dec 3, 2021)

What a lovely welcome!  Thanks so much, @[email protected] , @Double Helix , and @Pier-V !


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi Jon. Nice to meet you. I look forward to interact with you here. Cheers, Temme


----------



## jothenis (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks, Temme. Likewise!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 4, 2021)

jothenis said:


> Hi! Jon here, longtime reader, first-time poster, currently based in New York City. I'm working on various projects related to art, sound, music, and the moving image. Have been doing music in some form or other since childhood, though mostly not professionally. More or less obsessed with sounds in all their splendid diversity, much to the chagrin of my SSD and my wallet. V.I. Control has been really helpful for assessing sample libraries: I'm grateful to have everyone's stories and opinions as a resource. Always interested in learning more about orchestration, innovative/unique synthesis & audio processing techniques, synaesthesia, and the incredible things people are working on. Thanks!


Welcome aboard from Long Island

What type projects are you working on? I'd love to check out some new "art, sound, music, and the moving image" projects so if you are ever having a show, shoot me a DM


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 7, 2021)

welcome


----------



## jothenis (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank you, @MorphineNoir and @jonathanparham !

Trying to stick to more experimental video projects in which the soundtrack and the image are developed at the same time. Not easy but fun!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 7, 2021)

jothenis said:


> Thank you, @MorphineNoir and @jonathanparham !
> 
> Trying to stick to more experimental video projects in which the soundtrack and the image are developed at the same time. Not easy but fun!


Any videos you could share of past projects?

Do you create the images as well?


----------



## jothenis (Dec 7, 2021)

Struggling to get video files to look right on Vimeo (others do it, so I know it's possible). Will try to return with a satisfactory example link once it looks decent. 

So far I've been creating the images as well.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 7, 2021)

jothenis said:


> Struggling to get video files to look right on Vimeo (others do it, so I know it's possible). Will try to return with a satisfactory example link once it looks decent.
> 
> So far I've been creating the images as well.


Very cool - can't wait to check out your project(s)


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## jothenis (Dec 9, 2021)

Thanks, @Dirtgrain !


----------

